
Show HN: Markdownbin.com Write markdown and get a link - sareiodata
https://markdownbin.com
======
sareiodata
You write markdown and get a rendered url.

Wanted to do a project with minimal features but still something that can be
used, that takes me through php development (composer, Slim Framework), server
setup (DO) and deployment (using a pre-receive git hook). Markdownbin is the
result.

